# What species of wood?



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

What species of wood does this appear to be to you folks?
I got it some time ago and I can't recall what I bought it as, and I am fairly ignorant when it comes to identifying wood species.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

looks like grapewood to me...


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

Drats. 
I thought I got lucky.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Looks mopani to me. Mopani usually has light, dark parts to it. Mopani is also VERY dense and heavy. Grape is usually lighter colored and weight.


----------



## senditdonkey (Jan 19, 2013)

I vote grape.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

sandblasted grape wood


----------



## Ebiforest (Jan 25, 2013)

I say Mopani, for reasons pdfcrazy stated.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

frogparty said:


> sandblasted grape wood


^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Mopani is usually very light on one side and very dark on the opposite side. The wood that you posted looks like grapewood. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

If it is dense feeling and heavy then it is Mopani but if it is light then it is grape wood.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I agree with VenomR00, mopani is heavy and hard.


----------

